# Twiggy, Staffie x, DOB 01.09.10 - Chorleywood, Herts



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Twiggy, Staffie x, DOB 01.09.10 - Chorleywood, Herts



*Homing Requirements:* Twiggy is a disabled dog so needs a special family. She needs further training and socialisation. She needs a family centered around her needs. She could live with dog savvy older children. Ideally another male dog.

*Her Story:* Twiggy was found stray and had a flail leg which needed to be removed. She also had a poor eye which could have affected her vision and maybe caused her to have an accident. She has now had 2 eye operations and may need one more. She is spayed; chipped and vaccinated. She is currently fostered in with 2 Staffies and very happy.

*Advert:* Twiggy's life has been tragic on the face of it, but for the last few months she has known and been shown love, had companionship and lived with 2 Staffies who have been role models of good behaviour and playmates as well. Twiggy has had positive experiences of life with life exposure to domestic living; garden play and use, street walking, car travelling and exercises areas meeting other people and their dogs. Sadly she has also had many vet trips, but she is strong and we are nearly there.

Video: YouTube - MVI 1155

Twiggy is a Star and despite losing her front right leg is determined to embrace life and offer her abundant love. She is building strength in her limbs and learning to manage in a skilled way. Yes it hard for her, but with each day she achieves a more rounded, less clumsy, finesse. She is a Tom boy and Princess all rolled into one! Twiggy needs to live with another dog ideally a male; she needs aware people who can shape her efforts as this butterfly emerges.

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Twiggy Staffie DOB 01.09.10 Chorleywood Herts on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

 



If you are interested in re-homing please complete https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Gah. I just wanna wrap them up and keep them away from anything bad! 
I so wish i had my own place...I'd love to adopt a staffy. Twiggy has a lovely little face. <33 It's like...Take me home and i'll love you forever! So cute.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some more pics of the lovely Twiggy from her fosterer:



Sleeping beauty



Twiggy with Ellie



Twiggy with Willow



Twiggy looking cheeky







*If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Twiggy from her fosterer:

Twiggy has been a good girl this week. Twigs would be very trainable. I hope since I am taking her to a training class on Tuesday evening, as she needs to learn to be around other dogs without running up to them. She loves dogs and wants to approach them all, even the unfriendly ones so I am going to try and teach her to not approach or show interest in dogs without permission. I have managed to teach her to come in from the garden when she goes out to the toilet, so shes not being so annoying running around barking now.




*If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Twiggy is still having fun in her foster home and enjoys mixing with her foster pack, but she really needs a home of her own. Are you able to consider adopting Twiggy?













*If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Twiggy:

"Twiggy has had some problems with her stump; first a sore lump and then skin infection. We ended up exploring this with vets and Tim offered her an emergency slot for an investigation and possible revision of her amputation site.

Here she enjoying a lovely walk before her op. She is much smaller than I envisaged having been 3 months since I met her. She is a small Staffie size and actually Staffie through and through. She is agile now on her front leg and delighted running on the extender and met dogs nicely.





Old trick in the canine rescuers book tie your friend to a fence to be able to get face shots..here is our obliging subject/sweetie ...



It means everything to our dogs when we have an excellent vet who is there for them and has excellence in his endeavours. Tim went into her joint with the view of possibly taking the amputation right back up into the shoulder. First a thorough examination under GA and took samples of culture of the skin. On opening up, Tim suspected some bone marrow infection so he took a culture and put antirobe ABiot. into the marrow. He had assessed the need and decided he did not need to go radical so he took the bone end back 2 cm and took away the sharpness of the end. Created space to move muscle around the bone end and re-sewed the skin but having a lot more slack than before to benefit her. Tim also diagnosed Horner's syndrome affecting her left eye which is caused by the nerve damage to her shoulder. Her eye will not get worse but if anything may improve with time. She is on painkillers and antiBio. and although he thought to keep her in, Twiggy thought differently and I was ushered in 'to collect as soon as possible'. Twiggy had come around! Twiggy came back to my garden for a brief spell and met Simon who had taken Dawn our foster under his wing. Initially Twiggy felt concerned by his presence but considering all she had been through that was very understandable and soon she was enjoying his company.







Delivered Twiggy back to Ruth (her fosterer).

*If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Twiggy:

Twiggy's wound was still weeping last week so Ruths (Twiggys fosterers) vet reassessed. After discussions with Tim (our vet) he wanted to see her again so I took her to Tim today. We were both pleased with the healing that had occurred and Ruths obvious care has had a big impact. Tim took the redundant stitches out; the area that was infected last time he saw it is very nicely healed. Just 2 tiny patches which still show flesh. So regime No longer requires 'lampshade' but t-shirts will prevent her having a go...but Twiggy is definitely less interested in it. Back on Tim's combination antibiotics and iodine bathing 2x daily with fresh t-shirt after every cleansing. And to be sure not to use biological soap powder as this would prove an irritant. Tim would like to see her in a 2-3 week period but before if we are concerned

Twiggy enjoyed a lovely walk in the park on the way home meeting people nicely but not over interested and met a lovely old collie with respect. NB She had met and colliexlab in the vet who curled her lip at Twiggy and snapped 2x without Twiggy actually doing anything. Twiggy took it with grace, in fact a few licks were sent her way!





Twiggy meeting the old Collie..it shows you how tiny Twiggy is..


So conclusion Tim said we are not out of the woods yet...I said we wont open the Champagne then but I'll order it. Tim said put it on ice!





*Twiggy really would benefit by finding her forever home and being able to unpack her bags for good. If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Twiggy is still available for adoption and her ad has been updated. She is truly ready for her home ...

Twiggy, Staffie, DOB 01.09.10



*Homing Requirements:* Twiggy is a disabled dog so needs a special family centered around her needs. She needs further training and socialisation. She needs to be with another dog and could delight in living with dog savvy older children

*Her Story:* Twiggy was found stray and had a flail leg which needed to be removed. She also had a poor eye which could have affected her vision and maybe caused by nerve damage probably birth trauma. She has had 2 eye operations, has been spayed and 4 leg operations resulting in a shoulder height amputation. She is chipped and vaccinated. She is currently fostered in with a Jack Russell and very happy.

*Advert:* Twiggy's life has been tragic on the face of it but she has been kept out of kennels whilst she had had numerable operations and is now fostered and receiving off lead exercise and learning to be a happy carefree dog for the first time. Twiggy has had positive experiences of life with life exposure to domestic living; garden play and use, street walking, car travelling and exercise areas meeting other people and their dogs. She is just learning about boundaries and energy as any 10 month old pup would, but she is a little clumsy and her jerky movements can unsettle other dogs.

 Click HERE Twiggy's video

Twiggy is a Star. Despite being handed a restricted hand of cards she is playing them as best she can. She is very endearing and is determined to embrace life and offer everyone abundant love. She is building strength in her limbs and still learning to manage tasks in a skilled slightly cack-handed way. Yes it hard for her, but with each day she achieves a more rounded, less clumsy, finesse. She is a Tomboy and Princess all rolled into one! Twiggy needs to live with another dog ideally a male. She needs aware people who can shape her efforts with lots of positive encouragement and heaps of cuddles.

Please visit Twiggys thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Twiggy Staffie DOB 01.09.10 Royal Tunbridge Wells Foster on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

 



If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

According to one of our volunteer walkers ...

"I believe Twiggy is the best face washer we have at the kennels at the moment. She's keen for the off and such a good girl, hard to resist her cuddles though"!




























If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*This dog is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my what a story and what a brave dog well done twiggy and her carers 
She sure is a lovely one
Am sure she will find a forever home soon
If I had more room I would love to take her home
Good luck guys xx


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi guys 
I hope you don't think am cheeky butwould it be possible to keep me updated on twiggy
Many thanks


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Staffybuster said:


> Hi guys
> I hope you don't think am cheeky butwould it be possible to keep me updated on twiggy
> Many thanks


Sorry but best bet is for you to follow her thread via our forum. The link is in her ad below. Tks


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry Sharon didn't see that thanks


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I have met Miss twiggy and she is a lovely little thing. Having three legs does not seem to slow her down one bit!


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

I have meet at dog with three kegs before and must say it didn't slow him down either lol


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Twiggy is back in foster and is doing really well. Here she is with her foster brother Arnold chillaxing!





and out and about in her new coat ...


Twiggy is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Twiggy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Twiggy has found her forever home!


----------

